# WBC All-Star Five



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

This was just announced:

PG - Papaloukas, GRE
SG - Ginobili, ARG
SF - Anthony, USA
PF - Garbajoza, ESP
C - Gasol P., ESP

Your comments?


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

heh, Ginobili probably got in because there's kind of unwritten rule that players from first four teams are in the best 5 of the WC. And the winner (as always) gets two spots :tongue: nothing special or important really...


----------



## kironte (Aug 30, 2006)

Perseas said:


> This was just announced:
> 
> PG - Papaloukas, GRE
> SG - Ginobili, ARG
> ...


take out Ginobili and put navarro :cheers:


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

kironte said:


> take out Ginobili and put navarro :cheers:


and then take out Garbajosa and put in Nocioni :cheers:


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

Papaloukas
Navarro
Anthony
Nocioni
Gasol


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

That would be mine too actually, but after this final, and with the way Garbajoza killed us.... I don't know...


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Perseas said:


> This was just announced:
> 
> PG - Papaloukas, GRE
> SG - Ginobili, ARG
> ...


hmmm I like garbedge but... in Fiba Gasol is center but... Yao played well also. Manu was so-so but I have hard time to find replacment he did play a lot and was leader of one top teams so it's not that bad list.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

That's a very nice honor for Carmelo. I'm a Melo fan. And after the mostly undeserved press bashing he got for a long time, its nice to see him get some love. Its overdue.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

SianTao said:


> and then take out Garbajosa and put in Nocioni :cheers:


as he drops 20 pts 10 rebs 4 assists 3 steals and a block.....in the final game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I didn't watch every team, but I thought Nocioni, Anthony, Gasol, and Yao deserved to be on there....but of course Yao's team sucked which prevented him from making it.


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> as he drops 20 pts 10 rebs 4 assists 3 steals and a block.....in the final game.


It's not the All-Star five of the final game, but of the whole tournament (during which he shot what, 33% from the field?).
If we decide just by the final match(es), the Five would be - Wade, Navarro, Lebron, Garbajosa, Kakiouzis. And Gasol wouldn't be the MVP. So beat off.


----------



## Harper_Reston (Sep 3, 2006)

Perseas said:


> This was just announced:
> 
> PG - Papaloukas, GRE
> SG - Ginobili, ARG
> ...


I hadnt take a look in their tournament stats but i think Diamantides was better than Papaloukas. Pau Gasol was probably the MVP of the tournament and Melo had a great tournament too.


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

Harper_Reston said:


> I hadnt take a look in their tournament stats but i think Diamantides was better than Papaloukas.


In terms of stats yes. Otherwise definitely no.


----------

